# MyLink??



## phoenix81 (Jun 13, 2018)

How many version of the software are there? I just bought a 2015 LT and all the talk about "hacking it" doesn't seem to apply to the version i have. Is 2015 the oddball year that doesn't really fit or something? 

My software version lists as 23246139

But it seems to yield next to Zero results when searching.

Most videos and Post's seem to be for 2014- or 2016+.....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What are you reading about "hacking"? Most of the stuff you find out there is for non-North American models of Cruzes. None of those tricks they list will work on the US Cruze. If you see a video, you'll immediately notice that the radio is different with a different user interface.

If you've got a 2015 MyLink, then you're probably not interested in the "hacks" found in this forum where we take 2015/2016 and put them in prior years for the features.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

phoenix81 said:


> I just bought a 2015 LT


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## phoenix81 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank You @ChevyGuy, 

They were all different and that's what was throwing me off. The posts didn't necessarily say they were Non USA only.

I'm guessing the answer will be no, but is there a possibility a 2016+ radio with the android auto can be put into a 2015? And by possible, I'm not meaning where anything is possible with the right amount of money and time. Lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

phoenix81 said:


> I'm guessing the answer will be no, but is there a possibility a 2016+ radio with the android auto can be put into a 2015?


I'm not aware of anyone who's tried. I'm not sure how much change there was with Gen2 from a computer point of view. You can always get around connector problems, but getting computers to talk is where the fun starts.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Most likely won't work. I looked at a Gen2 model and it is a lot more slimmed down design-wise, almost like they moved a lot of the functions to external modules (for example removing the GPS hardware in favor of Carplay/Android Auto technology, or at the very least moving it to the newer Onstar modules). Or finally figured out that they didn't need to use the daughterboard/motherboard design for the various ICs.


----------



## phoenix81 (Jun 13, 2018)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Most likely won't work. I looked at a Gen2 model and it is a lot more slimmed down design-wise, almost like they moved a lot of the functions to external modules (for example removing the GPS hardware in favor of Carplay/Android Auto technology, or at the very least moving it to the newer Onstar modules). Or finally figured out that they didn't need to use the daughterboard/motherboard design for the various ICs.


Well ****... I figured as much


----------

